# Acidophilus?



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been debating about getting our boy on a probiotic and really wanted to do more research about the benefits before doing so. We are currently battling an ear infection with our boy (likely due to recently being on antibiotics) so I was looking at a few nonprescription treatments at our pet store that stocks a lot of natural options. One of the employees suggested I try acidophilus for our boy to handle both a probiotic interest and as a means to help prevent ear infections in the future.

Has anyone had any experience with acidophilus and using it for their dog? The girl at the store suggested a specific brand which I can't find any reviews on. Rudy, any input?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

After Rudy posted so many times on the benefits of digestive enzymes (prebiotic / probiotic ) we gave it a try and were floored by the results. 

Don't know about Acidophilus... I googled digestive enzyme benefits... read for hours. 

This is the only one the Petfood store has in stock at the time:
http://www.inclover.com/optagest_dogs.html

Allowed Sam to pack some muscle on Orijen Regional Red. 
No runny stomach any more. 

Thank you Rudy


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All living things should take "Probiotics complex" daily with food

100x more when a colds coming

lights out healer.

Promotes healthy Digestion and builds immunity 

Facts

Mates a must as well year 35 ;D

99 percent of Vets know little on supplements and food choices and Western Doctors/ Meds a tad dull all these subjects 

Facts

they did not read it and big Pharmacy did not rape it for Sheep ;D

Probiotics super Digestive Enzymes take a war to break or Bear

Facks

who's

Mine da freak ;D

who broke all leashes like rubber bands

and my Education backs my Humor or lack of one depending if I have to buy you a personalty 

Not You KB87

Beef x size x passions x pie

Momma said"

lol

A human war machine for less


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fantastic! I still have a little more reading to do to figure out which probiotic to put him on (and look into this acidophilus one that I was recommended), but I think it is definitely something we need to try for our guy. He's already on an Omega 3/Fish Oil supplement that goes in his food which has helped his coat out, especially after his demodex. Rudy, I'm not sure my guy will ever pop leashes like rubber bands but he'll sure as **** be able to drag me down the street easier! 

My one question now is do you put them on a powder probiotic, a pill or do you give them natural yogurt?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Digestive enzymes are not medicine pills. 

I read we all lack some as we age. Replenishing them is needed. 
Some reactions deplete them. 
Don't remember where I read this... If I find I will post 


Ps. A raw diet does have more enzymes as the are not destroyed by heat processing.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

It looks like I have more research to do than I thought  Prebiotics, probiotics, supplements...

Apparently the acidophilus comes in both powder and pill form so I wasn't 100% sure what is "normal" to give your pup.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

KB87

'ALL THE BEST' buy this TRUST ME

PET CARE



POWDER

GOOD DIGESTION

need there number feel free ;D

ENZYMES, GREENS AND PROBIOTICS

OVER THERE FOOD SMALL AMOUNTS EACH MEAL its powder

KRILL OILS BREACH EVEN SALMON OILS

FACTS

COLD PRESSED FLAX SEED GREATNESS

AID ALL NOT TAKE AND ONE MORE FLEXER YEAR 40

THE PUREST CORMS OF CQ10 THE GREATEST ONE VITAMIN ANY BODY CAN TAKE AND NEEDS

MEGA UBIQUINOL THE PUREST FORM OF ACTIVE CoQ10

facts

Hating me don't change my Earned Reflexions just watch live TV Disc Channel late July raw remote as it goes

"The Nordic Warrior Against all odds"

age 59 soon

the Genetic Freak lool

know pop me some popcorn

Meat Stacker and at least I share 

and Terry call me fat boy Hogan I need a bra a wimp 

Bring it

223 live blood tests 40 years clean high on life roaring and passions and saving kids

unlike the Roider cheaters

I was only high on B 12 and bee pollen and was termed terminal year 2001

my education has saved me some fun

Hate away

I humble bubble gum

and Gods my hero my Mates, kids without chances or choices and vets

69 x32 do the math my stuff works heals and adds more then most

shut the barn door

Pecelicous

and trust only this

I share I risk and I war
and God Forgive me

I love some Showtime

Help one be more

and duh I write poorly 14 brain lesions press down on me

I fight on ;D

God bless less can be more

ring my 12 round bell

I get up

amen

PS anyone want to meet me raw real remote and compare mates name the tasks

Rudy will flex all of him

no e-collars hand and whistle commands

and I have e-collars and used them on over 40 dogs duh

some on here need em bad

lolololol

make it a great day

flame away 

Pro balls a climb


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

CoQ10 has almost zero risks

and after 25 years of being paid to speak on it and many more 

Many hospitals, doctors are now begging most to take it

Ubiquinol active the Best.

facts advanced water and fat soluble

are bodies young have it

It will add to your life
week 2

100 mgs a day

I take 500 

Qunol Mega rocks it


----------

